

Why Are Generics so Broken? - jchonphoenix
http://jonchu.posterous.com/returning-to-java-why-generics-are-brokenhttp://jonchu.posterous.com/returning-to-java-why-generics-are-broken

======
muyyatin
Working link: [http://jonchu.posterous.com/returning-to-java-why-
generics-a...](http://jonchu.posterous.com/returning-to-java-why-generics-are-
broken)

------
muyyatin
The generics in Scala should be able to catch the cases you mentioned.
Definitely worth checking out.

